
Show HN: EMU – A JavaScript WYSIWYG Wiki - chvid
http://apelab.com/emu/
======
chvid
Runs on the latest Internet Explorer, Safari, Mozilla or Chrome. iPhone is not
fully supported.

This version stores user data in the browser's local storage. The final
version will have a server component so you can share data across multiple
devices.

